# Windows 8.1 RTM released to TechNet and MSDN



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Windows Secrets > Touring through the final Windows 8.1


> By Woody Leonhard on September 18, 2013 in Top Story
> 
> After much public criticism and internal debate, Microsoft made an abrupt about-face and released Windows 8.1 RTM to TechNet and MSDN subscribers -- well before the OS’s public debut.
> 
> ...


----------

